

This is a brilliant idea - kcodey
http://www.walla.by/

======
kcodey
This is one of those start ups when you say, "wow, what took so long" With all
of the credit card reward programs out there, it was only a matter of time
until this came along. Everyone loves points, but sometimes consumers need to
put on bifocals to read the terms and conditions and when the best
times/places to use their card. Wallaby is basically going to do that for them
on one card. This is amazing.

